# I work hard for my money. so hard.



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

Im considering apprenticing. Tuition at the neighboring college is $1100+books, supplies. 3 years, 1 month in school, 11 working. I work hard for my money, and dont want spend it foolishly. Tonight i was on amazon and said, "books are expensive. Books are sources of knowledge." I also have been looking at some wonderful knives. they too are expensive. I feel the best way to proceed is Invest in 3 top quality knives, a stone, a textbook, a few dozen other books (still under budget!) and maybe a set of knives to leave at work. All of these are a good idea to have before going to school anyway. Maybe i can get a fridge that has a real freezer, not an ice box. 
Remeber in Back to the future when Doc says "Roads? Where we are going, we dont need roads." I feel the same. I dont need a certificate at this point, and 1 month of schooling a year would pale in comparison to what i will learn in a personal library. 200 words later, and im not considering apprenticing anymore. I am concerned that in the future, i will wish i had started school ASAP. Roll the dice.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

When I did my apprenticeship, I did my technical training at OUC. I had taken the one year cook training program here, which counted as experience towards my apprenticeship. All of my tuition for my technical training was covered by ITAC, I just had to pay my personal expenses and one text book. Mind you I finished in 2001 and things have changed. One thing I would tell anyone is that the 12 month program although it's something you can do with out, take the time and invest the money, you will wish you had.


----------

